# Treacle -  The fursona



## TreacleFox (Apr 20, 2012)

Still sort of working on this, thought I should post it though. I still need to work on skills and weaknesses. I have not made a category for history yet, and I left out anything sexual for this. :S
Give me criticisms I guess, or stuff you think I could add. ^^;

*General info*

*Name:* Treacle
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Red Fox - Some cat features
*Body type:* Slim and small.
*Body attributes:* Nimble and flexible, but not very strong.
*Leg shape: *Digitigrade 
*Age:* 19

*Physical attributes:
*
*Identifying marks: *
-Purple/violet eyes
-Crinsom/dark purple hands
-Green bands around ears
-Green zigzag with 8 points on back (9 line strokes)
-Fur is quite long in places (top of head to form hair) and has a shine/luster to it. 
-Ears come to a point
-Blue paw print marking on left hip
*Note:*
The colours on the feet and hands blend into the colour of the rest of the fur over a small distance. ie, the purple on the hands does not come to an ebrupt end where the orange of the main fur starts.

*Mark colour details (HEX values):*
-Eyes :  #540A65
-Hands: #8B004C
-Ear bands: #0CCC3F
-Zigzag on back: #0CCC3F 
-Main fur colour: #DC5116 
-Paw print hip marking: #1916DC
-Feet are black
-White strip down his front is white

*Body dimensions:*
*Height:* 167 CM (5 foot 6 inches)
*Weight:* 50 KG  (112.2 lbs)
*Tail Lengh:* It would be running on the ground slightly if it were held straight, about 95cm.

*Other: *
Treacle has a few cat features such as pointier ears and a shorter muzzle than a regular fox.

*Mental/Non-Physical attributes:*
*Orientation:* Bisexural
*Favorite food type:* Mint, eg: Spearmint
*Favorite weather:* Cloudy
*Favorite clothing:* He dresses averagely most of the time, such as jeans and a t-shirt and he does not like formal cloths, such as button up shirts and ties.
*Personality traits:*
-Quieter rather than louder
-Doesn't Interject too much
-Not very conscientiousness
-Quite open and considerate
-Somewhat impulsive, but listens to logic
-He is sure of himself and his ethics/ideals
-Trys to avoid being hypocritical
-Trys not to regret past decisions

*Music tastes:* Techno, Trance and Dance type music.

*Skills:* He has pretty good 'people skills', and is good at debate. He can be very determined and is strong to his moral code.

*Weaknesses:* Apart from being not that strong physically, he can sometimes take trivial things to heart too much.

---

REF sheet

(More images on my FA.)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 20, 2012)

"Sexural"- that sounds like the way George W. Bush pronounces the word.

But you do have access to a great number of artists who most definitely have captured the look of an anthropomorphic fox very well. But keep in mind, foxes are often thought of as being the dumb blondes of the fandom so how are you going to make him different?


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 20, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> "Sexural"- that sounds like the way George W. Bush pronounces the word.



Minor typo. Fixed. >:V


----------



## Aetius (Apr 20, 2012)

I like your new murrsona Treacle : P


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 20, 2012)

Aetius said:


> I like your new murrsona Treacle : P



This pleases me. :3c


----------



## Aetius (Apr 20, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> This pleases me. :3c



Another note I love the ref sheet, damn it is nice.


----------



## BRN (Apr 20, 2012)

I've thought Treacle was quite cute for a while. Nice to see you throw down his details!


----------



## thenerdymathpimp (Apr 20, 2012)

Good job im the medeocer writer. You did great in my words.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 20, 2012)

Goddammit! The more Fox Fursona's I see, the more proud I am to be one. =3

He sounds like a stud to me, Treacle! :wink: If you could, can you provide us with a full-length body shot of your Fursona? I can already see his face in your avatar, I'm curious at to what the body looks like. =/


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 20, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Another note I love the ref sheet, damn it is nice.





SIX said:


> I've thought Treacle was quite cute for a while. Nice to see you throw down his details!





thenerdymathpimp said:


> Good job im the medeocer writer. You did great in my words.



Thanks guys, yeah the artists did good on my REF sheet. ^^;




Foxecality said:


> Goddammit! The more Fox Fursona's I see, the more proud I am to be one. =3
> 
> He sounds like a stud to me, Treacle! :wink: If you could, can you provide us with a full-length body shot of your Fursona? I can already see his face in your avatar, I'm curious at to what the body looks like. =/



Yeah, I only have a few commissions where his whole body is visable that are recent and accurate. 
I have my newest REF sheet that I listed in the OP, but apart from that I only have this diaperfur one. :>
Dont click it if you think you will be offended or something. Are you still proud? :V


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 20, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Yeah, I only have a few commissions where his whole body is visable that are recent and accurate.
> I have my newest REF sheet that I listed in the OP, but apart from that I only have this diaperfur one. :>
> Dont click it if you think you will be offended or something. Are you still proud? :V



Actually, I'm even MORE proud! He looks absolutely Hot (just saying), and I suggest you keep working on him! Sooner or later, he's gonna make the rest of us drop our jaws.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 20, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, all this time I thought it was jelly all over your minecraft avatar. But still, nice fursona.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 20, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Actually, I'm even MORE proud! He looks absolutely Hot (just saying), and I suggest you keep working on him! Sooner or later, he's gonna make the rest of us drop our jaws.



Oh thanks. <33
Im going to get some more commissions, ect, for my birthday in a month I think. ^^;
Going to make everyone drop their jaws as much as your avatar? :3c



Metalmeerkat said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, all this time I thought it was jelly all over your minecraft avatar. But still, nice fursona.



mmm sticky fox. :V


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn, listing the hex codes? That's a new one O: I like this biography, nice and specific.  And Treacle is such a cute name!


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 20, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Damn, listing the hex codes? That's a new one O: I like this biography, nice and specific.  And Treacle is such a cute name!



Yeah, I wanted to get the physical stuff down as accurate as possible for any commissions I get. 
The name took a while, I decided upon Treacle though because of the colour of his fur, and it sounded kind of cute and different without being feminine. x3
Thanks. ^^;


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 20, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Oh thanks. <33
> Im going to get some more commissions, ect, for my birthday in a month I think. ^^;
> Going to make everyone drop their jaws as much as your avatar? :3c



Hahahahaha! XD! I think I have an Ace up my sleeve... It's something I've been working on for over a month now. But that's for me to know and you to find out. :twisted:


----------

